# Drilling through stone?



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

This may seem off topic, but does anyone know how it's possible to drill through stone that has been naturally tumbled by the sea into flatten spheres? I have a lot of various size rocks (mostly granite) that came from a beach called Moonstone Beach in Rhode Island. I'm going to advertise locally to see if anyone can drill through them for me, the ones I want to use are slightly smaller (outer diameter) than ostrich eggs, and about two inches thick. I see rocks for sale that are drilled to hold tea light candles, so I know it can be done. Maybe I should ask the rock hound club at the local college? (Virginia Tech). Just thought someone here might know…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

lapidary drills 
they are diamond coated

http://www.google.com/search?q=lapidary%20drill%20bits&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

for larger masonry bits


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

masonery bit, diamond bit, water jet.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I've had good luck with masonery bits.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Another one for the masonry bit club. Done it many times, works great. Take it slow and steady, and work your way up in size. 1/4" is a great starting point.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for all the tips on masonary bits. (I feel like I'm breaking into a Dr Suess rhyme) I assume I have to use these with a drill press? (don't have one yet, but hopefully in a few months). Can they be used with a hand drill?
On a side note, I don't know how the heck you're seeing my post - oddly, I haven't seen this post in the forums since the moment I first posted it. I can only find it by going to my home page. This is the only time this has happened to me on a forum or blog post…
when I get to try the masonry bit (and a 1/4" hole would be big enough) I'll let you know!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

You could likely do it with a hand drill. Find a clever way to mount the stone so it doesn't move (easily).


----------



## Arthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

Hard rock , marble , or granite is so hard it can split if you use a drill . Go to a monument company or marble countertop co. If it's round you need a jig to hold it straight just cant put a drill to it.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

All these tips are great, but I think Arthouse may have come up with the perfect solution for me! I don't know where my brain has been lately. I live less than 2 miles from a stone company that sells pallets of rock for patios, and they cut and install rock for just about any purpose. They build stone walls in homes, patios, driveways, and they specialize in countertops. They have an inner courtyard to their building that is full of granite and marble slabs that are leftover from jobs, and also all the oval cut outs from sink openings in counters. They are so "down-home" and friendly that they they give the oval cut-outs to me and my friend if we stop by. (I've used a few to put flower pots on in the garden) They sell they short leftover slabs - some bigger than 5' x 2-1/2' - for $5.00 to $8.00 a square ft. They have photo albums of jobs, and they love to brew you a cup off coffee and show off the work, talking about the jobs. These are the guys that cut & install the stone, in a dusty office, not a fancy-schmancy salesman in a suit. There are two branches, and they have a huge stone quarry in town. DUH! If I had a brain I would be dangerous! lol If they can cut through these granite rocks I have, I'd rather pay them than invest in all the equipment. I'll be off from work the next few days, I'll let you know what they say…


----------

